# 3 Fatties



## firewillie77 (Jun 10, 2009)

Smoked 3 fatties this morning. Fattie 1 is Scrambled eggs, hashbrowns, bacon, and avocado, was suppose to have Montery Jack cheese in it and I forgot to put it in.....LOL Fattie 2 is a Banana Walnut Pancake Fattie, made the Banana Walbut pancakes and put some syrup on and rolled it up and Fattie 3 is a pizza fattie with sauce, pepperoni, black olives, mushrooms and mozz cheese and rolled in a spicy itlian sausage. All came out great......


----------



## fire it up (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks great Willie!  Nice work.


----------



## grothe (Jun 10, 2009)

Those be some great lookin fatties Willie...real nice!!


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice looking fatties. The banana pancake one is going on the to do list.
Keep up the good work and thanks for posting


----------



## div (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice ....   Fatties are taking over the World


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks great.  Nice fatties.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 10, 2009)

They all sound and look delicious.  Nice job.


----------



## scmelik (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice looking fatties, ibeing a big banana pancake fan I may have to try that one. I see you did them with no bacon weave (or at least it looks thàt way on my blackberry), after doing one that way few weeks ago I am almost thinking that I like them that way better.

Good job they all look good


----------



## firewillie77 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah I didnt do a bacon weave this time.  Not sure what I like better?  Probably depends on the Fattie.  Thanks guys


----------



## darrin (Jun 10, 2009)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## porked (Jun 11, 2009)

Lotta work, and an applause from me. Nice job, thanks for the view.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice job Willie.  Good looking fatties


----------



## que-ball (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice job on all three fatties.

IMO bacon makes everything better!


----------

